# If we are not allowed to pour in Sodas, are we allowed to pack some Salsa?



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

I pick up at Baja Fresh... it was a routine pickup drop off... On my notes it doesn’t say I need to bring some salsa. And knowing Baja Fresh, you pour it yourself on a container like El Pollo Loco!

30 mins later... customer called me, looking for his Salsa! He wants me to go back to Baja Fresh and bring his salsa. And the only reason they ordered thru Baja Fresh because of their “Salsa”. I told him it wasn’t even on my notes! But if ever it was on my notes... should I pour the salsa myself or the restaurant should pack it for the customer?


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

If it’s in the notes, I’d ask the restaurant if they did it. If not I’d do it. If it’s not in the notes, I just take what the restaurant gives me and deliver it


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No packing sodas? Is this boobereats?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

How about fudge?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> No packing sodas? Is this boobereats?


It's against all states health codes for non restaurant employees to prepare any portion of the meal. Plus think of the liability issues. Oh the customer complained of getting sick/the drink tasted weird&#8230; who prepped the drink/salsa ect? Oh you did and not the restaurant? Okay you're deactivated

It's also in your terms of service not to and in the restaurants


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> It's against all states health codes for non restaurant employees to prepare any portion of the meal. Plus think of the liability issues. Oh the customer complained of getting sick/the drink tasted weird&#8230; who prepped the drink/salsa ect? Oh you did and not the restaurant? Okay you're deactivated
> 
> It's also in your terms of service not to and in the restaurants


I'm on DD. Restaurant workers usually hand me cups to fill and I fill salsa containers.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

My God, you people are a bunch of walking doormats. If they handed you a toilet brush would you spritz up the men's room a bit while you're waiting too?

No wonder these vendors think they can boss around drivers and expect the world of them... half you guys are doing $20 worth of work for your $7 earnings.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I'm on DD. Restaurant workers usually hand me cups to fill and I fill salsa containers.


&#8230;yeah, so you're doing THEIR prep job for them and they get paid for your work. Good job. YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO. do you have a food handlers cert?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> &#8230;yeah, so you're doing THEIR prep job for them and they get paid for your work. Good job. YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO. do you have a food handlers cert?


nope, but it's generally faster....I'm out the door quicker


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Have you seen how disgusting most of those condiment stations are? Germy driver hands are probably the least of the problems, health-wise.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> nope, but it's generally faster....I'm out the door quicker


So the f what? The amount of liability you're putting yourself in if a customer claims to find something in the drink ect or claims to have gotten sick from the drink. Guess who will get reprimanded. Plus you're making it harder for those of us that actually follow the damn guidelines.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> &#8230;yeah, so you're doing THEIR prep job for them and they get paid for your work. Good job. YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO. do you have a food handlers cert?


In the 2 states I worked in the management had to have it, but get your point lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Have you seen how disgusting most of those condiment stations are? Germy driver hands are probably the least of the problems, health-wise.


I worked at Little Caesars for 5 years...I know a little bit about filling cups.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I worked at Little Caesars for 5 years...I know a little bit about filling cups.


Good for you, the next driver probably won't have that experience. Once again, you're not supposed to prep any part of the meal. That's an across the platform rule.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Good for you, the next driver probably won't have that experience. Once again, you're not supposed to prep any part of the meal. That's an across the platform rule.


Thanks, I'll check on that. Not sure how that would go over, though.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Thanks, I'll check on that. Not sure how that would go over, though.


Tell the staff the entire order needs to be prepared by the restaurant. If they ***** and moan, stand your ground like the man you are and get them to fill the drink. Then downrate them and e-mail the delivery company to report them for trying to have you prep a meal.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Tell the staff the entire order needs to be prepared by the restaurant. If they ***** and moan, stand your ground like the man you are and get them to fill the drink. Then downrate them and e-mail the delivery company to report them for trying to have you prep a meal.


The DD orientation video just says "look out for drinks".

This whole issue seems like a grey area, as alot of soda machines are not behind the counter. So the worker must leave their station to full cups.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The DD orientation video just says "look out for drinks".
> 
> This whole issue seems like a grey area, as alot of soda machines are not behind the counter. So the worker must leave their station to full cups.


It's their job to prepare the order. If they're too lazy and entitled to step around the counter to make the drink, that's on them and they need to learn to just make the drink without *****ing about it.

There's one restaurant in my normal area that used to try this but after I spoke with the managers there they agreed with me on the policy, so now the drinks are premade and they're starting the process of only canned/bottled drinks on deliveries.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> It's their job to prepare the order. If they're too lazy and entitled to step around the counter to make the drink, that's on them and they need to learn to just make the drink without *****ing about it.
> 
> There's one restaurant in my normal area that used to try this but after I spoke with the managers there they agreed with me on the policy, so now the drinks are premade and they're starting the process of only canned/bottled drinks on deliveries.


Seems like too much effort to make a stink over some sugar water. I'll just skip these restraunts, if that's the case.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

Alot of people keep saying that it is against the TOS but I have yet to see anybody prove it. Anyone?

Don't get me wrong I agree we should not be prepping the food or drinks.


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Bob,

I know for a fact drivers are not to be filling drinks or doing any food prep, like adding salsa because I asked GH driver care. They confirmed it's a liability.

With UE, I've never had to fill a drink, and the bags are sealed.

But with DD, some places expect the driver to get the drinks.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tuxi said:


> Bob,
> 
> I know for a fact drivers are not to be filling drinks or doing any food prep, like adding salsa because I asked GH driver care. They confirmed it's a liability.
> 
> ...


Some places can stick those drinks where the sun don't shine. Still a liability for the driver. If it's part of the meal, the restaurant prepares it.


----------



## Zentasia (May 12, 2018)

It's not a gray area, it's a food safety issue. It's a liability issue, drink machines get funky. Condiment stands get all kinds of bacteria. I got a parasite at a Chinese buffet once, sure woulda sued if i could've proved it. Saving a few minutes to deliver salmonella can cost you lawsuit time. 

I wear gloves if I have to handle more than a carrying bag. Not really a germophobe, but years of lab pathogen training will give you caution. Besides, corporate customers dig it.

It's just like ferrying an unaccompanied minor, you need to know your state's laws.


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Some places can stick those drinks where the sun don't shine. Still a liability for the driver. If it's part of the meal, the restaurant prepares it.


I know it's a liability. Even with self serve soda machines at McD's, the workers their still get the drinks for me.

Yet with DD, I get a lot of Wendy's orders that have self serve soda machine. But the workers won't fill up the drinks for me.

What does a DD driver do if the workers won't fill the drinks? Should I just decline those orders then?

I'm asking seriously, not being snarky, because I don't know what to do with those DD orders.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tuxi said:


> I know it's a liability. Even with self serve soda machines at McD's, the workers their still get the drinks for me.
> 
> Yet with DD, I get a lot of Wendy's orders that have self serve soda machine. But the workers won't fill up the drinks for me.
> 
> ...


Take the empty cup and explain to the customer why the cup is empty. ALWAYS Blame blame blame the one responsible for an incomplete order to the customer and state that you have to follow health code but the restaurant wanted you to break the health codes and you refused so that's why you're getting empty cups


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok, I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tuxi said:


> Ok, I'll let you know how that goes.


It has worked for me just fine. Be sure to sell yourself as the one that cares enough for the customers health that you wouldn't break the health codes the restaurant wanted you to.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> I pick up at Baja Fresh... it was a routine pickup drop off... On my notes it doesn't say I need to bring some salsa. And knowing Baja Fresh, you pour it yourself on a container like El Pollo Loco!
> 
> 30 mins later... customer called me, looking for his Salsa! He wants me to go back to Baja Fresh and bring his salsa. And the only reason they ordered thru Baja Fresh because of their "Salsa". I told him it wasn't even on my notes! But if ever it was on my notes... should I pour the salsa myself or the restaurant should pack it for the customer?


Never answer a call from an unknown number while delivering. It's never a customer offering congratulations, only more stuff for you to do.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

jester121 said:


> My God, you people are a bunch of walking doormats. If they handed you a toilet brush would you spritz up the men's room a bit while you're waiting too?
> 
> No wonder these vendors think they can boss around drivers and expect the world of them... half you guys are doing $20 worth of work for your $7 earnings.


Here's the thing though, we are kind of screwed on DD because they can ban us from the restaurant if they have tablets. I am telling you this because I witnessed my pizza delivery gig boss do it when the dasher hung out in the parking lot for 15 minutes talking to their friend after picking up the order.
So, you're right, but a spiteful pos manager can screw you.

Though my boss was in the right, i felt it 'cause I dash too and that place was busy for DD


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> I pick up at Baja Fresh... it was a routine pickup drop off... On my notes it doesn't say I need to bring some salsa. And knowing Baja Fresh, you pour it yourself on a container like El Pollo Loco!
> 
> 30 mins later... customer called me, looking for his Salsa! He wants me to go back to Baja Fresh and bring his salsa. And the only reason they ordered thru Baja Fresh because of their "Salsa". I told him it wasn't even on my notes! But if ever it was on my notes... should I pour the salsa myself or the restaurant should pack it for the customer?


I would have told the customer call support.


----------

